# 1920’s Columbia boy  cycle...



## redline1968 (Dec 12, 2017)

got this this last weekend. Thought I’d show it.. the bike we have seen before but I never seen a odd badge like this. Perhaps heard of this company?


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 14, 2017)

Steinfeld was the exclusive dealer/distributor for Columbia's line of children's bikes, tricycles and other riding toys in the 20's. They also carried a line of Westfield made adult bikes branded as "Jewel".


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 14, 2017)

That awesome thanks.  I thought it was weird to see this badge on this bike.. it looks out of place on a adult bike...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 14, 2017)

If it's smaller than 28' wheels, they were considered "Child/Youth" bikes.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 14, 2017)

It’s a 28 but I hate to say it that badge kinda creeps me out!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 14, 2017)

Likely someone just threw that badge on there due to the original one went missing. Your badge is actually pretty uncommon.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 14, 2017)

Yep hard to say if it came with it it fits the holes but it’s creepy!


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 17, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Yep hard to say if it came with it it fits the holes but it’s creepy!





The fact that the "Boycycle" model was a childs tricycle pretty much says it did not come on this model.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2017)

Wow... you read my mind... I just checked the hole pattern out and it’s not matching up at all. Also the fork is wrong on it too.  I’m looking at the paint to see what’s up on that.  It looks like a 1918 -19 era also...I’ll  post a few pics later on this thank you.


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 19, 2017)

It's a Military model frame anyway about 1920-21. Very desirable model. Hard to find badge. Probably was removed to sell independent of the bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2017)

What...no way..  Are you sure it is.. i. Notice the frame was slightly lighter and sleeker than my other Pope frame. You know  If it isn’t that’s cool too I liked anyway....oh no! that means mo..money ...mo money ...mo money.. it’s killing me...now I got to spend money...  :0


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2017)

More pics to help... you think the fork is orig?


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 23, 2017)

1920


 
1921


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2017)

SWEET.... oh ya... happy dance...... oh ya... :0


----------



## ohmybike (Jul 21, 2018)

just surf the cabe lol 

Did you get this bike rolling again?


----------



## anders1 (Jul 21, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> It’s a 28 but I hate to say it that badge kinda creeps me out!



Hahaha


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 22, 2018)

Got it ready to roll all parts but the badge..haven’t done much since im currently working on my 4 wheel projects.....getting the last few parts for one and started to restore the other..


----------



## ohmybike (Jul 22, 2018)

I hear ya. I was going back and forth between my 35 Buick that I was working on, on over heating issue and just pick up a 1920 Columbia bike and I’m liking yours lol. Good looking cars


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks...Yea I need a break from bicycles for a bit...unless something shows up reasonable...lol .....but the TA is calling my name so it’s a tear down and start to restore it..I should be done in a couple of years..lol.:0:0  Nice 35.


----------

